# Datenbank erstellen?



## hanso (5. Apr 2004)

Kann man wenn man per JDBC mit einem MySQL Datenbankserver verbunden ist auch eine Datenbank erstellen? oder muss immer schon eine vorhanden sein...? Wenn ja wie kann ich diese dann erstellen?


----------



## bummerland (5. Apr 2004)

sollte gehen, siehe hier: http://www.mysql.de/doc/de/CREATE_DATABASE.html


----------



## hanso (5. Apr 2004)

Funktioniert leider nicht, und zwar aus dem Grund dass beim connecten, mittels JDBC, schon die Datenbank angegeben werden muss.


----------



## hanso (5. Apr 2004)

Ist es etwa nicht möglich mit Java auf einen MySQL-Server zuzugreifen und dort eine Datenbank zu erstellen?


----------



## Tobias (5. Apr 2004)

Nur mal rein grundsätzlich - für die meisten Applikationen sollte das nicht nötig sein... Was willst du denn machen?


----------



## hanso (13. Apr 2004)

Ich hab ne Applikation gemacht die eine MySQL Datenbank benötigt und wenn Sie das erste mal gestartet wird, nach der Installation, sollte diese Datenbank erstellt werden.

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen???


----------



## Thanni (13. Apr 2004)

hanso hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab ne Applikation gemacht die eine MySQL Datenbank benötigt und wenn Sie das erste mal gestartet wird, nach der Installation, sollte diese Datenbank erstellt werden.
> 
> Kann mir bitte jemand helfen???


wenn das mit jdbc nicht geht musst du wohl php benutzen


gruß thanni


----------



## hanso (13. Apr 2004)

Das kann ich leider nicht weil es sich dabei um eine Offline Applikation handelt.


----------



## Thanni (13. Apr 2004)

hanso hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kann ich leider nicht weil es sich dabei um eine Offline Applikation handelt.


ähm und wenn du den apache installierst php und mysql geht das auch localhost-ig


----------



## hanso (13. Apr 2004)

Sorry aber es MUSS in Java sein.


----------



## bummerland (13. Apr 2004)

und wenn du dir nur ne pseudo-datenbank anlegst und zu dieser immer connectest? danach legst du deine datenbank an und connectest dann zu ihr.


----------



## Thanni (13. Apr 2004)

lies dir das mal durch wenn du es noch nicht kennst

http://spotlight.de/zforen/jav/m/jav-1079608229-14651.html


gruß thanni

edit

oder guck mal hier
http://java.sun.com/developer/onlineTraining/Database/JDBC20Intro/JDBC20.html#JDBC202_1


----------



## me.toString (14. Apr 2004)

Wie legst du denn sonst eine DB an?? ... gerade bei MySQL kann man das Ganze doch mit 'ner Batchdatei machen. Wenn die Elemente in der Batchdatei variabel sein sollen, erstellst du die Batchdatei mit deiner Anwendung und lässt sie von auch von dieser starten ... und wenn alles geklappt hat, kannst du dich connecten.
( oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden ?)


----------

